# 2002 mxz 500



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a 02 mxz 500 for sale. 2800 miles. let me know if interested. I also have an ad in the classified section. NEED TO SELL!


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

could'nt find your post for the MXZ. price, condition, pics?


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=23333&cat=5&date=1169343577


----------

